# Ré ordonner les boîtes aux lettres dans mail



## Amline (21 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

après 2 jours de recherche je jette l'éponge.
comment réorganiser l'ordre des BAL ( Boîtes aux lettres ) dans l'application MAIL ?

merci d'avance

amline


----------



## SergeD (21 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
si j'ai compris ta question, tu veux modifier l'ordre de BAL dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre.
Par défaut elles sont rangées par ordre alphabétique, pour modifier, tu cliques sur la BAL sans relâcher et tu "traines" la BAL à l'endroit désiré.


----------



## marvel63 (21 Mai 2010)

Je tente une réponse : par glisser/déposer

Tu cliques bouton gauche sur -par exemple- la dernière boite mail dans la partie gauche de Mail, tu maintiens le bouton gauche appuyé et tu glisses a souris vers le haut de la liste. Tu relaches -> ça déplace la boîte.

Essaie.
EDIT : grillé par sergio ;-)) (enfin, par SergeD, on n'est pas si familiers...)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2010)

bonjour

ne pas jeter l'éponge 
mais détailler de quoi tu parles !

et accessoirement pour les prrochaines fois
poster dans la bonne section 
Mail c'est internet *-> Ben on y va !*
et s'ii y a absolument besoin de custo c'est dans customisation
( et on peut très bien faire sans, il suffit  d'etre malin)

et acessoirement on en a déjà parlé

-------
il y a DES zones dans Mail
aux comportements differents
parties comptes , parties BAL persos et parties imap si imap

donc faudra attendre de savoir de quelle zone tu parles

Perso je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème pour agencer comme je le souhaite
que ce soit comptes ou BAL ou imap
y a divers astuces

----------


table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo


----------



## Amline (24 Mai 2010)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> si j'ai compris ta question, tu veux modifier l'ordre de BAL dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre.
> Par défaut elles sont rangées par ordre alphabétique, pour modifier, tu cliques sur la BAL sans relâcher et tu "traines" la BAL à l'endroit désiré.




Bonsoir,


tu as parfaitement compris la questions , il s'agit donc bien des BAL ( boîtes aux lettres qui se trouvent dans la partie gauche de mon écran dans l'application MAIL ).

je redoutais la réponse car je possède 83 boites  aux lettres qui ont été importées d'outlook.
J'ai difficille de Comprendre comment ces boites aux lettres ne se réorganise pas toutes seules comme dans outlook ?

j


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2010)

Elles sont importées
ensuite c'est à toi de les reclasser
comme TU le souhaites

si tu ""traines" ( c'est à dire faire u selectionner - glisser) vers la zone " sur mon mac
elle seront par defaut dans l'ordre alphabetique


Mais on peut jouer
de 2 manières, combinables

*en imbriquant des bal dans d'autres
( équivalent à dossiers et sous dossiers, et à l'interieur de chaque dossier c'est l'ordre alphabetique bien entendu)

** en modifiant le ou les premiers caractères
car ne pas oublier que les SYMBOLES sont des caractères comme les autres
et peu genant coté lecture mais très utiles pour classer

et ceci permet d'utiliser une masse énorme de symboles unicode pour hierarchiser
il y a des *milliers* de symboles unicode

(on peut aussi utiliser de jolis caractères d'alphabets étrangers, le terrain de jeu est vaste et dépend de tes gouts)

il y a des sujets montrant la palette enorme de ce genre de manip faisant sauter l'alphabet classique A-Z pour en enrichir le concept à gogo

et que ce soit pour des BAL Mail ou... des fichiers mac


exemples






ou dans mail




tu remarques que par exemple  A LIRE qui en theorie devrait etre en haut est plus bas

----------------
Attention UN  premier caractere à FUIR dans les noms
*le point*
( c'est le symbole qui rend un fichier invisible, fichier caché)


----------

